# I want to be a INFP for a day!



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

What should I do?:shocked:


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

be humble and take life as it comes. do not try to impress your will upon anyone. ask them how they feel. do not plot world domination.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! I don't know if I can do that? Thats so hard.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Your going down Shai!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, I agree that world domination isn't really an INFP goal, Daylightsun. :wink:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

daylightsun said:


> What should I do?:shocked:


Spend the day with me and I'll show you what to do. :wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Naughty, Beloved!


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

snail said:


> Naughty, Beloved!


I can't help it.


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

Sulk. Lots of sulking..and generosity.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I imagine that it must be like being me, but then shutting up for a while. :crazy:
I have my INFP days, I think: I'm really good at sulking. 
The NFP-part is pretty dominant, so that part I certainly share with you guys.


----------



## Duke (Jan 20, 2009)

Zaria said:


> I imagine that it must be like being me, but then shutting up for a while. :crazy:
> I have my INFP days, I think: I'm really good at sulking.
> The NFP-part is pretty dominant, so that part I certainly share with you guys.


I am always in wonder at how people with E (extravert) tendencies reconcile that jarring (in more ways than one) trait with other typically introverted traits such as FNP. It's not that I'm uncomfortable with being mostly introverted, but it gives me hope that one day I might be able to switch between ENFJ and INFJ, or perhaps find some middle ground. :laughing:

That said, I know INFPs are pretty much at peace with the strand of nature and the universe. There's this quiescence about them - immovable, steady and meditatively placid. Like a lake so undisturbed and vast, any ripples simply dissipate before they reach the bank.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Have you tried extracting their essence and ingesting between 15-25 mg a day to start out? As with any new essence, it's best to take your first dose before bed so you can know how it'll affect you. Most people will experience an MBTI type change within 5-8 days, but some may take longer. Common side effects include spontaneous combustion and nausea. Take plenty of clear fluids.


----------



## Samari (Jul 12, 2019)

Lucan1010 said:


> Have you tried extracting their essence and ingesting between 15-25 mg a day to start out? As with any new essence, it's best to take your first dose before bed so you can know how it'll affect you. Most people will experience an MBTI type change within 5-8 days, but some may take longer. Common side effects include spontaneous combustion and nausea. Take plenty of clear fluids.


Also be advised that for the INFP type in particular, effects may last for a year and a day.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Samari said:


> Also be advised that for the INFP type in particular, effects may last for a year and a day.


True. The half-life is quite long, I should have mentioned that the serum strength was quite potent.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Samari said:


> Also be advised that for the INFP type in particular, effects may last for a year and a day.


True. The half-life is quite long, I should have mentioned that the serum strength was quite potent.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It's exhausting.. But you may like it somehow.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Why would _anyone_ want to be an INFP?


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd like to be an ESTJ for a day. Just curious.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

DayLightSun said:


> What should I do?:shocked:


I'd think you find it tricky enough to be an ENFJ enneagram 7. That's a tightrope I wouldn't want to walk on!


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

DayLightSun said:


> What should I do?:shocked:


stay in bed and cry


----------

